# Chili Spaghetti



## starrleicht (Mar 3, 2003)

Chili Spaghetti
1 pound lean ground round
1 packet (1.25 ounce) chili seasoning
1 can diced tomatoes (14.5 ounce)
1 can (8 ounces) tomato sauce
1 can (15 to 16 ounce) kidney beans, undrained
8 ounces spaghetti, cooked according to package and kept warm
1 cup (4 ounces) shredded reduced-fat Cheddar cheese

Cook ground round in large skillet until crumbled and no longer pink; drain if necessary.

Stir in seasoning, diced tomatoes, tomato sauce and beans.  Bring to a boil, reduce heat and cover.  Simmer for ten minutes.

Serve over hot pasta; sprinkle with reduced fat cheese.

Source: http://www.bellybytes.com


----------



## fng_3887 (Sep 10, 2004)

This was the best one I ever tasted...good job


----------



## Claire (Sep 20, 2004)

Or go Cincinatti style (i.e., Greek) -- add a tablespoon of cinnamon, half each of cumin and allspice, and substitute fattier ground beef.  Serve the beans separately.  one way is just the chili, two is over spagetti, three is with the beans, four with the cheese.  Also raw chopped onions for five-way.


----------



## tweedee (Oct 15, 2004)

I had some chili spaghetti like that about 2 years ago and it really was good although i didn't really care for the kidney beans.

I make a chili mac dish that is pretty much the same as the chili spaghetti only instead of the spaghetti i use elbow macaroni and instead of the kidney beans i use pinto beans.


----------



## lyndalou (Oct 16, 2004)

We like the Cincinnatti style a lot. I'll try Starr's recipe the next time around.  :P


----------

